# Lets Have a Picture Party!



## 007

Everybody go out, one day soon, and just take pictures, of whatever it is you want. Your everyday life, your family, yourself, artsie fartsie stuff, just whatever, and then post them!

I'm guessing we'd get some pretty interesting stuff. I don't know about 'everybody' else here, but I sure like looking at pictures. It sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Nienna

Thanks for the invite, Pale... I'm there!


----------



## Mr. P

My girl Molly in June. What a smile.

<img src="http://image.usmessageboard.com/imagehostingsite//is.php?i=3523&img=Picture_007a.jp.jpg" border="0">


----------



## Abbey Normal

I'm in!


----------



## manu1959

i think booze was involved


----------



## dmp




----------



## glockmail

Nice boobies!


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:


> i think booze was involved



Look who's bringing sexy back. 

PS: Like the new  hair cut.


----------



## Mr. P

glockmail said:


> Nice boobies!



I'm surprised he's still alive. Thing is she lets him do it.


----------



## Said1

Me doing my thang as of two seconds ago





And this is my boss.






I think we've met him before though.



That's all I got.


----------



## Dan

The wall above my computer....


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:


> I'm surprised he's still alive. Thing is she lets him do it.



It's not that big of a deal, really.  (shrug)


----------



## Dan

As for the artsy-fartsy, here are a few of my drawings. And, yes, I know I'm no Picasso, no need to remind me!


----------



## Said1

I like Kid A. Reminds me of a Frida Kahlo painting I can't seem to find at the moment.


----------



## Dan

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. P

Stop drawing, Dan.


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:


> Me doing my thang as of two seconds ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've met him before though.
> 
> That's all I got.



your cute.......your boss scares me


----------



## misterblu

A view of Rainier on my drive home:


----------



## Stephanie

My soon to be 13yr old son and our 80lb puppy...


----------



## Stephanie

I posted these earlier, but these are a couple of my favs...Taken just up the road from where I live....Here kitty kitty kitty.....Lynx family...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/theclaytaurus/297495574/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/118/297495574_30987bb785_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Beads" /></a>

mmmmm Rain-X


----------



## Nienna

The ClayTaurus said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/theclaytaurus/297495574/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/118/297495574_30987bb785_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Beads" /></a>
> 
> mmmmm Rain-X





Very cool!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Nienna said:


> Very cool!


I should qualify that it was taken with a cameraphone, before the elitists slaughter me.


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> mmmmm Rain-X


  Not too easy to see through.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

glockmail said:


> Not too easy to see through.


Car was stationary and had been sitting in a parking lot in the rain for 4 hours, and that was my sunroof.

As soon as you start moving, water literally slides off. Trust me; it's good stuff.


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:


> Car was stationary and had been sitting in a parking lot in the rain for 4 hours, and that was my sunroof.
> 
> As soon as you start moving, water literally slides off. Trust me; it's good stuff.



It's great stuff! I used to put it on helicopter windshieds.


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> Car was stationary and had been sitting in a parking lot in the rain for 4 hours, and that was my sunroof.
> 
> As soon as you start moving, water literally slides off. Trust me; it's good stuff.


Give me one reason why I should trust you. I've heard it scratches from windshield wipers, creating a haze that is hard to clean off.


----------



## glockmail

Mr. P said:


> It's great stuff! I used to put it on helicopter windshieds.


 Probably a good use with the strong downdraft and no wipers.


----------



## dmp

glockmail said:


> Give me one reason why I should trust you. I've heard it scratches from windshield wipers, creating a haze that is hard to clean off.



If you don't trust him, don't buy it.  Frankly, I think RainEX is awesome stuff


----------



## glockmail

Its really that color.


----------



## dmp

what were you doing in oregon? They don't like southerners there.. 

Pretty, though.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

glockmail said:


> Give me one reason why I should trust you. I've heard it scratches from windshield wipers, creating a haze that is hard to clean off.


I don't really care if you DO trust me. I don't even use my windshield wipers the stuff is so good.


----------



## glockmail

dmp said:


> what were you doing in oregon? They don't like southerners there..
> 
> Pretty, though.



The people we were visiting liked us just fine. Vacation, hiking.


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:


> i think booze was involved




Were you doing magic??? lol


----------



## Bonnie

Mr. P said:


> Stop drawing, Dan.



I love that Molly!!  She is such a teddy bear......


----------



## Bonnie

Stephanie said:


> I posted these earlier, but these are a couple of my favs...Taken just up the road from where I live....Here kitty kitty kitty.....Lynx family...



Wow Steph!!  Great pictures.  The most exotic animal I can get here are deer, maybe a groundhog.


----------



## glockmail

The southermost glacier, maybe.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Chesapeake Bay Bridge


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:


> Chesapeake Bay Bridge



What a GREAT picture!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:


> What a GREAT picture!


 Thanks!


----------



## 007

0


----------



## Mr. P

Pale Rider said:


> My partner... Buttons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest weapon acquisition....



That weapon would work well on that cat.


----------



## misterblu

Pale Rider said:


> My partner... Buttons...



Hey!  Is that your senior picture on the wall behind the cat?

:tongue1:


----------



## 007

Mr. P said:


> That weapon would work well on that cat.



You sadistic man...


----------



## 007

misterblu said:


> 0


----------



## misterblu

Pale Rider said:


> I can see where you might think that... actually, this is my senior picture...




Ah hell!  Go and take all the fun out of it whydontcha.


----------



## 007

misterblu said:


> Ah hell!  Go and take all the fun out of it whydontcha.



I'm just a crazy kinda guy... :happy2:


----------



## Mr. P

My Daughter shot this off the coast og Georgia.

<img src="http://image.usmessageboard.com/imagehostingsite//is.php?i=3732&img=1040Picture_145b.JP.jpg" border="0">


----------



## The ClayTaurus

What do they catch off the coast of Georgia, primarily?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Bonfire @ Lake Huron


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:


> What do they catch off the coast of Georgia, primarily?



That's a shrimp boat.


----------



## dilloduck

The ClayTaurus said:


> What do they catch off the coast of Georgia, primarily?



I'm sure shrimp with that baby.


----------



## dilloduck

how about a drum?


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> how about a drum?



Looks like some good eatin' there.


----------



## Stephanie

Just took this pic. at 12:40am tues. morn, 11/21/06......:alco:


----------



## Mr. P

Stephanie said:


> Just took this pic. at 12:40am tues. morn, 11/21/06......:alco:



Ill be optimistic and say I read 95 degs on that sucker.:fifty:


----------



## Bonnie

Cheyenne  But she has blue eyes not red


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:


> That's a shrimp boat.



Shrimp barbeque, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo...


----------



## dilloduck

Nienna said:


> Shrimp barbeque, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo...



and don't forget bait shrimp!


----------



## Trigg

This is a picture of my oldest getting ready to scuba in Jamaica


----------



## glockmail

My most loyal girl. Adopted her 3 years ago when she was about 15 months old. She gained 3 pounds of muscle in 2 months, and can hang from a Nylabone in her teeth while I swing her in circles. I also don't have any more rodents in my yard. She doesn't eat them- just lies in wait until they come out of the ground, grabs them by the head and kills them, then lays them on my door step.


----------



## glockmail

Trigg said:


> This is a picture of my oldest getting ready to scuba in Jamaica


 He's a real dark one.


----------



## dmp

Trigg said:


> This is a picture of my oldest getting ready to scuba in Jamaica



which guy is your son?


----------



## Trigg

dmp said:


> which guy is your son?



Very funny


----------



## Trigg

Stephanie said:


> I posted these earlier, but these are a couple of my favs...Taken just up the road from where I live....Here kitty kitty kitty.....Lynx family...




Is it scary having them so close to you and your family??


----------



## Bonnie

Trigg said:


> This is a picture of my oldest getting ready to scuba in Jamaica



He'a a cutie...Your little buddy at this point huh?


----------



## Trigg

Bonnie said:


> He'a a cutie...Your little buddy at this point huh?




Thanks!!  He's a great kid, a little attitude now that he's closing in on 14, but hey what else is new?

He still says I love you, even if I have to sit on him and tickle him until he gives in.


----------



## Bonnie

Trigg said:


> Thanks!!  He's a great kid, a little attitude now that he's closing in on 14, but hey what else is new?
> 
> He still says I love you, even if I have to sit on him and tickle him until he gives in.



He just won't say it in front of his friends right??


----------



## Nienna

Clay, all your pics in this thread have been very nice.


----------



## Stephanie

Trigg...

It's not scary with the lynx, they usually will run off, unless of course if they felt threatened.......
My ex took those of the lynx, and he was in his truck...

It's the bears and moose who have their babies with them that you really have to watch for...


----------



## Nienna

Stephanie said:


> Trigg...
> 
> It's not scary with the lynx, they usually will run off, unless of course if they felt threatened.......
> My ex took those of the lynx, and he was in his truck...
> 
> It's the bears and moose who have their babies with them that you really have to watch for...



We have coyotes out here. Not scary unless you alone at night in a field or woods. Then the pack starts to circle around you and cut off escape. That's scary. But, if you stay close to the house, they leave you alone.


----------



## MtnBiker

One of my camping spots and a pic of my chocolate lab.


----------



## Joz

The couple I married on Halloween at the WEBN Haunted House.


----------



## Mr. P

Joz said:


> The couple I married on Halloween at the WEBN Haunted House.



Yes, Mom and Dad got married in a haunted house..Yeah that's weird.


----------



## dmp

Tom - your cat sorta looks like one of my cats


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:


> Yes, Mom and Dad got married in a haunted house..Yeah that's weird.



lol! Just what I was thinking, Mr. P!  I'd prefer roses and babies' breath to a bloodied zombie in my wedding pics... but hey! Everyone's got his thang!


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:


> Tom - your cat sorta looks like one of my cats



Tom---cat.


----------



## 007

Stephanie said:


> Just took this pic. at 12:40am tues. morn, 11/21/06......:alco:



HOLY FREAKIN' BE-JESUS Stephanie...... :shocked: 

I haven't seen that kind of cold for going on six years, AND DAMN GLAD OF IT!


----------



## 007

dmp said:


> Tom - your cat sorta looks like one of my cats



He barely fits in that tower deal I bought him. I have a solid railing on the my patio, and I wanted him to be able to see over it. He's somewhere around 18 or 19 pounds. BIIIIIIIIG old "Tom" cat...


----------



## KarlMarx

My mom, my son and I

at an outing a few years ago....


----------



## Nienna

Main Street, MyTown.


----------



## Nienna

Soccer/Corn Fields. Spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Nienna

Ohio Bicentennial Barn (2003).

Sorry about the birdie doo on the windshield. I shot this as I was driving.


----------



## Nienna

Moi... but I swear my nose isn't really THAT big!


(This is a husband-approved post!  )

[edited to resize pic from 1600x - _dp_]


----------



## dmp

Nienna said:


> Main Street, MyTown.



I REALLY wanna live in that Town. SmallTown USA.


----------



## Bonnie

Nienna said:


> Main Street, MyTown.



Very charming!  I bet it's beautiful during Christams


----------



## Bonnie

KarlMarx said:


> My mom, my son and I
> 
> at an outing a few years ago....



Finally a face to go with the name


----------



## Bonnie

Nienna said:


> Moi... but I swear my nose isn't really THAT big!
> 
> 
> (This is a husband-approved post!  )
> 
> [edited to resize pic from 1600x - _dp_]



Hot momma!  You really have four kids??  Wow I hope I stay that young looking after just one


----------



## Bonnie




----------



## glockmail

Me and kids, different backpacking trips. With the wife about 143 years ago.


----------



## Nienna

Bonnie said:


> Very charming!  I bet it's beautiful during Christams



It has its pretty spots, and its not-so-pretty spots. Overall, it's nice living here. Everyone knows your business, but no one would leave you stranded by the side of the road, either.


----------



## Nienna

KarlMarx said:


> My mom, my son and I
> 
> at an outing a few years ago....



Karl, you look much younger than I pictured. Your posts are so fullof wisdom, that I thought they must come from a much older man.


----------



## Nienna

Bonnie said:


>



There's that gorgeous dress again! Am I mistaken, or do you look like your mom?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The ClayTauruSail


----------



## Nienna

The ClayTaurus said:


> The ClayTauruSail



Clay, you areally good at this photo stuff!   I wanna go sailing some day.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Nienna said:


> Clay, you areally good at this photo stuff!   I wanna go sailing some day.


To be fair, I wasn't behind the lens for that one.


----------



## Bonnie

Nienna said:


> There's that gorgeous dress again! Am I mistaken, or do you look like your mom?




Depends on who you ask? Some say my mom, others say my dad.


----------



## Nienna

The ClayTaurus said:


> To be fair, I wasn't behind the lens for that one.



Well, I guess if I had been using my brain, I could have seen that. :duh3:


----------



## KarlMarx

Nienna said:


> Karl, you look much younger than I pictured. Your posts are so fullof wisdom, that I thought they must come from a much older man.



Awwwwww schucks!!!!! thanks!


----------



## KarlMarx

Pale Rider said:


> I can see where you might think that... actually, this is my senior picture...



Gee Pale, I don't know why, but you sort of remind me of Clint Eastwood's character from "Fistful of Dollars"... all you need are those little cigars


----------



## KarlMarx

Nienna said:


> Moi... but I swear my nose isn't really THAT big!
> 
> 
> (This is a husband-approved post!  )
> 
> [edited to resize pic from 1600x - _dp_]



Well.. I'd say you're pretty, but then I could say your husband is a lucky guy, but I think I'll just say I think you're a cutie pie instead!


----------



## KarlMarx

Bonnie said:


>



Gee Bonnie... you're a cutie pie too!


----------



## Annie

Bonnie said:


>



Nice pic! Blushing bride? Your folks are really attractive too! I love guys in 'formal' without the jacket, as long as the shirt is tucked in!


----------



## Said1

Nienna said:


> Moi... but I swear my nose isn't really THAT big!
> 
> 
> (This is a husband-approved post!  )
> 
> [edited to resize pic from 1600x - _dp_]



What sparkling eyes!

I swear, my nose does the same thing with those stupid cameras/web cams!


----------



## Joz

Nienna said:


> lol! Just what I was thinking, Mr. P!  I'd prefer roses and babies' breath to a bloodied zombie in my wedding pics... but hey! Everyone's got his thang!


The bride was so nervous, but I began to get more concerned about the groom during the ceremony.  Their family & friends were in attendance & her father got to give her away, which she wasn't expecting to be able to do.  Despite the location, a marriage resulted, just the same.

I have a friend who is performing a ceremony on the next full moon, I believe it's Dec 2, at 11pm, in a cemetary.  Everyone will be dressed in black.


----------



## Annie

Nienna said:


> Main Street, MyTown.



LOL! Reminds me of my first university town, Macomb, IL! Great place to raise kids, if you can find work!


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:


>



wanna come over for a fire?


----------



## manu1959

Nienna said:


> Moi... but I swear my nose isn't really THAT big!
> 
> 
> (This is a husband-approved post!  )
> 
> [edited to resize pic from 1600x - _dp_]



wow nienna is a hottie!.....or to use my fav line...you could make a good dog break his leash


----------



## manu1959

mini meeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:


> mini meeeeeeeeeeees



THAT made me laugh! What cute kids!


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:


> mini meeeeeeeeeeees



dang it!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to manu1959 again.

Just was going to say, "You have much to be Thankful for!" I'm glad you know it!


----------



## Nienna

manu1959 said:


> mini meeeeeeeeeeees



Adorable! Look at those smiles!


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:


> mini meeeeeeeeeeees



OMG, they're adorable, although I must say, your daughter looks like a little devil! :clap1:


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:


> My mom, my son and I
> 
> at an outing a few years ago....



We finally get to see what you look like. Very nice!


Now there's just the matter of Kathianne posting a little something..


----------



## Said1

And Gunny. Yohoo. Something in a uniform would be preferable.


----------



## Nienna

Joz said:


> The bride was so nervous, but I began to get more concerned about the groom during the ceremony.  Their family & friends were in attendance & her father got to give her away, which she wasn't expecting to be able to do.  Despite the location, a marriage resulted, just the same.
> 
> I have a friend who is performing a ceremony on the next full moon, I believe it's Dec 2, at 11pm, in a cemetary.  Everyone will be dressed in black.



LOL! Such dark imagery! You'd think they'd have a brighter outlook going in.


----------



## Joz

Nienna said:


> ...... You'd think they'd have a brighter outlook going in.



Now that was funny!

I'm in a minister's group, and one of the ladies has recently been contacted for a "female dominance ceremony"; found out it's called a "collaring".  From what I understand, this isn't your typical sexual dominatrix , but an actual lifestyle.
I don't know whether she is going to do it or not, but I'd refuse.


----------



## Stephanie

Remember this from Monday.....





I just took this tonight, Thur. morning 12:23am..It looks like that Global Warming must be kicking in........Ya Hoo we're having a heat wave...


----------



## Trigg

manu1959 said:


> mini meeeeeeeeeeees



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..they're adorable!!


----------



## sitarro

The ClayTaurus said:


> The ClayTauruSail



I knew it was you, still with the backwards hat I see.


----------



## 007

Nienna said:


> x


----------



## Nienna

Pale Rider said:


> At least your town has a stop light. A couple of the little towns I lived in back in Wisconsin didn't even have one.
> 
> And since people are doing pictures of kids, here's my one and only sporting his almost beard...



Uh.... WOW! :shocked:  He's a looker, just like his dad!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

sitarro said:


> I knew it was you, still with the backwards hat I see.


Easier to trim with it to the back, and the wind won't take it.


----------



## sitarro

The ClayTaurus said:


> Easier to trim with it to the back, and the wind won't take it.



I was kidding of course but your explanation makes perfect sense.


----------



## CSM

Me on my boat


----------



## glockmail

Me and the boy.


----------



## dilloduck

glockmail said:


> Me and the boy.



Looks like fun if I hadn't sworn off being cold !! Way to go, Dad !!


----------



## sitarro

glockmail said:


> Me and the boy.



Great form Glock, looks like you've done it before.


----------



## glockmail

sitarro said:


> Great form Glock, looks like you've done it before.


 Wouldn't know it after the the new boots I just bought. I have to learn all over again- jeez!:crutch:


----------



## Nienna

glockmail said:


> Me and the boy.



Wow... you guys were "published"!


----------



## Nienna

CSM said:


> Me on my boat



Aye, Captain!


----------



## glockmail

Nienna said:


> Wow... you guys were "published"!


 Yeah, a local pick-up-for-free rag. We're world famous!


----------



## 007

CSM said:


> Me on my boat



I always say, if you're going to give yourself some rank, go big. Five stars and scrambled eggs. Good show old man!


----------



## dmp

Playing with cars:

Click for larger:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:


> Playing with cars:
> 
> Click for larger:


What's the set up for the second shot? Are those ice shavings? And what's the surface?

Color me intrigued.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:


> What's the set up for the second shot? Are those ice shavings? And what's the surface?
> 
> Color me intrigued.




Set up was easy - I set the toy on our outdoor fire pit, covered with the canvas cover and last night's teaser-snow-fall (of COURSE the media is calling it 'Blizzard 2006!'), then walked away about 6 feet or so, and snapped.  F/5.6, 300mm, 1/200th, ISO 100,


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dmp said:


> Set up was easy - I set the toy on our outdoor fire pit, covered with the canvas cover and last night's teaser-snow-fall (of COURSE the media is calling it 'Blizzard 2006!'), then walked away about 6 feet or so, and snapped.  F/5.6, 300mm, 1/200th, ISO 100,


Ahhhh a grill cover.

That makes sense.

Coolio.


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:


> Set up was easy - I set the toy on our outdoor fire pit, covered with the canvas cover and last night's teaser-snow-fall (of COURSE the media is calling it 'Blizzard 2006!'), then walked away about 6 feet or so, and snapped.  F/5.6, 300mm, 1/200th, ISO 100,



They are NOT calling it a blizzard! LOL! I thought we were crazy when our media called 24" of snow overnight a blizzard. Tha't not a blizzard. A blizzard is driving, white-out, fet-upon-feet of snow.

Too funny.


----------



## dmp

Nienna said:


> They are NOT calling it a blizzard! LOL! I thought we were crazy when our media called 24" of snow overnight a blizzard. Tha't not a blizzard. A blizzard is driving, white-out, fet-upon-feet of snow.
> 
> Too funny.



Turns out - SOME areas north of here got as much as 18" of snow.  

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

C'mon God...stir your finger around a bit, and send us a solid foot-deep of snow


----------



## 007

dmp said:


> Turns out - SOME areas north of here got as much as 18" of snow.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> C'mon God...stir your finger around a bit, and send us a solid foot-deep of snow



Most of the mountains around Tahoe got snow, and the passes between here and California, especially Donner Pass. But here in Reno, that "HUGE BLIZZARD" they we're telling us was coming... ppphhhtt... nothing but wind and cold temps.


----------



## CSM

Pale Rider said:


> I always say, if you're going to give yourself some rank, go big. Five stars and scrambled eggs. Good show old man!



My boat...my rules!   j/k

Hat was given to me by a marketing person from Genmar when I bought about 7 - 10K in electronics from them.


----------



## dmp

YAY! God DOES Like me... 

Taken about 5:50am - or, about 30 mins ago.  








Course, if we had 4x this much, I'd be happIER.


----------



## remie

Kevin


----------



## glockmail

dmp said:


>



Too many toys in the garage to park your cars?


----------



## remie

I love my dog


----------



## remie

Becky retired this year but this her last retrieve.


----------



## dmp

glockmail said:


> Too many toys in the garage to park your cars?



Too much clutter still for the mazda, and her truck won't fit properly


----------



## glockmail

remie said:


> Becky retired this year but this her last retrieve.


 How old to retire?


----------



## Abbey Normal

dmp said:


> YAY! God DOES Like me...
> 
> Taken about 5:50am - or, about 30 mins ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course, if we had 4x this much, I'd be happIER.




Pretty!


----------



## 007

dmp said:


> Too much clutter still for the mazda, and her truck won't fit properly



Do you drive that Mazda all year long, even in the snow?

Do they "salt" up there?


----------



## Trigg

Well you snow lovers can have the white stuff, I hate driving in it.

Today it's in the 60's and they're predicting snow with accumulation by Friday. I have my windows open to let in the last of the nice air before the long, cold, winter gets here for good.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dmp said:


>



Who owns the pair?


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> Who owns the pair?



She owns them...I get a time-share on occasion.


----------



## 007

dmp said:


> She owns them...I get a time-share on occasion.



oooOOOOOoooooo..... so that picture IS of "a pair". It's "the twins"... 

Here I was thinking it was something else you had artistically doctored to give one the IMPRESSION that it was "a pair", but really wasn't!

Nice show old man!


----------



## dmp




----------



## dmp

Pale Rider said:


> oooOOOOOoooooo..... so that picture IS of "a pair". It's "the twins"...
> 
> Here I was thinking it was something else you had artistically doctored to give one the IMPRESSION that it was "a pair", but really wasn't!
> 
> Nice show old man!




Thanks - but I did NO artistic altering; that pic is as taken.


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:


>



This picture says "GOD" to me.... The moon is His perfection and holiness-- far above us in greatness, and untouchable. The mountain is His majesty and justice-- powerful and immutable. The tree is His nurturing LOVE-- close to us, with innumerable branches. Father Moon, The Mountain Son, and the Tree of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## dmp

Nienna said:


> This picture says "GOD" to me.... The moon is His perfection and holiness-- far above us in greatness, and untouchable. The mountain is His majesty and justice-- powerful and immutable. The tree is His nurturing LOVE-- close to us, with innumerable branches. Father Moon, The Mountain Son, and the Tree of the Holy Spirit.




Dang, Woman...well-done.


----------



## misterblu

I had my 8 yo nephew over the other night, and he helped me shoot this:





He was a trooper about it.  You'd think that he'd get bored with it after running it around the track for an hour, but there was no complaint.  

He's a good kid.  I'm going to have an 8X10 of this printed and give it to him. :tup:


----------



## glockmail

Ready for Christmas; all we need is snow.


----------



## dmp

glockmail said:


> Ready for Christmas; all we need is snow.



Dude? is that your house?? WOW...I'm in the wrong line of work! 

VERY nice.


----------



## misterblu

We have been blessed with spectacular sunsets the past few days:


----------



## glockmail

dmp said:


> Dude? is that your house?? WOW...I'm in the wrong line of work!
> 
> VERY nice.



Thanks, but we only live there on the weekends. I designed/ built it myself. My son put on a fresh coat of Cabot's this summer, so it looks great.


----------



## glockmail

misterblu said:


> We have been blessed with spectacular sunsets the past few days:
> 
> ....



This is obviously out west. Where?

The scale is so much different out there. That peak is probably 40 miles away.


----------



## misterblu

glockmail said:


> This is obviously out west. Where?
> 
> The scale is so much different out there. That peak is probably 40 miles away.




That's Mount Rainier, as seen from Buckley, WA.  25 miles away.


----------



## glockmail

misterblu said:


> That's Mount Rainier, as seen from Buckley, WA.  25 miles away.


 I can see why people live out there. If it wasn't for California....


----------



## SouthernYankee

and the picture in my avatar is of my cute little nephew... my sister in law took a few cute pics and put them in a frame for me last Christmas


----------



## misterblu

SouthernYankee said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ybyyrf
> 
> 
> 
> and the picture in my avatar is of my cute little nephew... my sister in law took a few cute pics and put them in a frame for me last Christmas




Would you mind posting the long URL.   The tinyurl domain is blocked from here.  

.


----------



## SouthernYankee

misterblu said:


> Would you mind posting the long URL.   The tinyurl domain is blocked from here.
> 
> .



you didn't see either of the pictures?

how about this?


----------



## dmp

Here ya go, Jon.


----------



## glockmail

Based on the architecture of the house I'd say it is located in Connecticut.


----------



## SouthernYankee

glockmail said:


> Based on the architecture of the house I'd say it is located in Connecticut.




no, it's in Long Island NY, actually quite a "famous" house... more specifically it's in _Amityville_.


----------



## glockmail

SouthernYankee said:


> no, it's in Long Island NY, actually quite a "famous" house... more specifically it's in _Amityville_.


 Cool.  It must be an older part of Lon*G*island, as that is typical of New England architecture, which makes sense, as the movie was supposed to be shot on Cape Cod, no?


----------



## Kagom

That's me in the background making the expression.  It wasn't timed and it was just random.  Then Craig thought it was picture worthy.


----------



## sitarro

dmp said:


>



Now that is one hell of a shot D., did you borrow someone's Nikon? JUST KIDDING!!!! Great photograph.


----------



## dmp

Thanks


----------



## 007

Kagom said:


> That's me in the background making the expression.  It wasn't timed and it was just random.  Then Craig thought it was picture worthy.



For some odd reason, I pictured you with blonde hair kag, and older looking. You look like you're 14.


----------



## jillian

Kagom said:


> That's me in the background making the expression.  It wasn't timed and it was just random.  Then Craig thought it was picture worthy.



You're adorable!


----------



## glockmail

Pale Rider said:


> For some odd reason, I pictured you with blonde hair kag, and older looking. You look like you're 14.


 He claimed that he was masculine: http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=493354&postcount=7. Sorry, but I just don't see it.


----------



## glockmail

jillian said:


> You're adorable!


 No surprise there. Chicks always like young gay boys.


----------



## 007

glockmail said:


> He claimed that he was masculine: http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=493354&postcount=7. Sorry, but I just don't see it.



Me either. He could easily pass for a little girl.


----------



## glockmail

Pale Rider said:


> Me either. He could easily pass for a little girl.


 Imagine those two buggerin' all over each other? Gross.


----------



## jillian

glockmail said:


> Imagine those two buggerin' all over each other? Gross.



Why are you using a nice thread for sniping? No one sniped at the pictures you guys posted. Save it for the gay bashing threads.

Jerks.


----------



## glockmail

jillian said:


> Why are you using a nice thread for sniping? No one sniped at the pictures you guys posted. Save it for the gay bashing threads.
> 
> Jerks.


 He's the one that posted a pic of himself "behind" his naked boy friend.


----------



## KarlMarx

Kagom said:


> That's me in the background making the expression.  It wasn't timed and it was just random.  Then Craig thought it was picture worthy.


For some reason, I thought you were older, perhaps in your late 20's... you don't look much more than 20


----------



## jillian

glockmail said:


> He's the one that posted a pic of himself "behind" his naked boy friend.



naked? really? funny, musta missed that.

And you posted a pic with your wife and pics of your kids. And it's unbecoming to piss all over a nice thread.

You really feel the need to harass someone half your age?


----------



## Annie

Kagom said:


> That's me in the background making the expression.  It wasn't timed and it was just random.  Then Craig thought it was picture worthy.



No laughing, you look very, very young. I have 8th graders that look older.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

jillian said:


> naked? really? funny, musta missed that.
> 
> And you posted a pic with your wife and pics of your kids. And it's unbecoming to piss all over a nice thread.
> 
> You really feel the need to harass someone half your age?


He needs to build himself up. His contributions in this thread show a nice pattern. I was a little skeptical at first, but now that he hasn't gotten enough ooh's and ahh's over his weekend house and his small-town rag newspaper photo he's going for a new tactic.

We all just need to collectively oogle over his fortune in life, and tell him he's a wonderful person. It's all he really wants, anyways. His weekend house clearly doesn't provide him with that satisfaction.

Oh GLOCKMAIL! But if that's your weekend house, I can only IMAGINE what your regular house must be like! A monument to self-sacrifice and bootstrap pullin', yes? Truely, you are a model for us all. 

Bra-vo.


----------



## 007

The ClayTaurus said:


> He needs to build himself up. His contributions in this thread show a nice pattern. I was a little skeptical at first, but now that he hasn't gotten enough ooh's and ahh's over his weekend house and his small-town rag newspaper photo he's going for a new tactic.
> 
> We all just need to collectively oogle over his fortune in life, and tell him he's a wonderful person. It's all he really wants, anyways. His weekend house clearly doesn't provide him with that satisfaction.
> 
> Oh GLOCKMAIL! But if that's your weekend house, I can only IMAGINE what your regular house must be like! A monument to self-sacrifice and bootstrap pullin', yes? Truely, you are a model for us all.
> 
> Bra-vo.



Aaaaahhh... Jillie hon.... aren't you going to admonish the mud bull here for a REAL job of PISSING IN THIS THREAD?

Don't be a hypocrit Jillie and just admonish the CONSERVATIVES. No one will take you seriously.


----------



## dilloduck

Kagom said:


> That's me in the background making the expression.  It wasn't timed and it was just random.  Then Craig thought it was picture worthy.



Do you wear lipstick?


----------



## 007

x


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Pale Rider said:


> Aaaaahhh... Jillie hon.... aren't you going to admonish the mud bull here for a REAL job of PISSING IN THIS THREAD?
> 
> Don't be a hypocrit Jillie and just admonish the CONSERVATIVES. No one will take you seriously.


I'll admonish myself; thanks much.

The pissing in this thread has nothing to do with being a conservative. He was a prick for no reason.


----------



## glockmail

jillian said:


> naked? really? funny, musta missed that.
> .....



OIC- that's a flesh tone shirt he has on, with freckles.:happy2:


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> .....I can only IMAGINE what your regular house must be like! A monument to self-sacrifice and bootstrap pullin', yes? Truely, you are a model for us all.
> 
> Bra-vo.



I'm glad I could help you with some much needed goal setting.


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> I'll admonish myself; thanks much.
> 
> The pissing in this thread has nothing to do with being a conservative. He was a prick for no reason.


 And the reason for you being a prick is? Jealousy? 

Thou shall not covet thy neighbors wife and house. 

I think this is a real problem with liberals, as they seem to think that someone elses hard work and resultant good fortune somehow causes them to miss out. Like Bill Gates being a gazillionaire somehow prevents you from getting out of the gutter. The fact is that guys like me contribute wealth to society, by adding to the permanent infrastructure that allows people to accumulate and make more wealth. Maybe that explains why so many trial lawyers are liberals, like that prick John Edwards. Guys like that dont contribute to the wealth of society; in fact they cause insurance rates to skyrocket and prevent drug companies from taking the risks needed to get new cures on the market.


----------



## manu1959

glockmail said:


> I can see why people live out there. If it wasn't for California....



hey now!


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:


> No laughing, you look very, very young. I have 8th graders that look older.



I was thinking the same thing ...


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:


> Nice pic! Blushing bride? Your folks are really attractive too! I love guys in 'formal' without the jacket, as long as the shirt is tucked in!



Yes Dad is handsome in a tux, and mom is always glamorous   They say thank you


----------



## glockmail

manu1959 said:


> hey now!


 Little slow on the uptake there? Or you just got back from vacation?

How many Californians does it take to change a light bulb?

Four. One to turn the bulb, and three to _share in the experience_.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

glockmail said:


> And the reason for you being a prick is? Jealousy?


 That's what you want to think, I'm sure. Fits perfectly. You're not being a douchebag! Everyone's just jealous of you!





glockmail said:


> Thou shall not covet thy neighbors wife and house.


Most people in this thread didn't; which obviously didn't please you.


glockmail said:


> I think this is a real problem with liberals, as they seem to think that someone elses hard work and resultant good fortune somehow causes them to miss out. Like Bill Gates being a gazillionaire somehow prevents you from getting out of the gutter. The fact is that guys like me contribute wealth to society, by adding to the permanent infrastructure that allows people to accumulate and make more wealth. Maybe that explains why so many trial lawyers are liberals, like that prick John Edwards. Guys like that dont contribute to the wealth of society; in fact they cause insurance rates to skyrocket and prevent drug companies from taking the risks needed to get new cures on the market.


Keep on buildin' yourself up, tiger. One brick at a time. Hooray for your pompous, wealthy ass!


----------



## Annie

Bonnie said:


> Yes Dad is handsome in a tux, and mom is always glamorous   They say thank you



and you say 'thanks' to them for raising a daughter of thinking ability!


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:


> and you say 'thanks' to them for raising a daughter of thinking ability!



They do get all the credit


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> [1]...... Everyone's just jealous of you!
> 
> .[2].... Hooray for your pompous, wealthy ass!



1. No, just you. As you were the only one to mention it.
2. And lookie here- more proof!

By the way, along with being well educated, hard working, and smart enough to accumulate wealth instead of pissing it away on toys and smokes, I'm also excruciatingly handsome and athletic!

All of which works to make your life just miserable. After all, there is only so much wealth, good looks, and athleticism to go around!


----------



## Annie

Bonnie said:


> They do get all the credit



and well they should!


----------



## Shattered

Wowie.. Nice to see nothing's changed around here..


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:


> Wowie.. Nice to see nothing's changed around here..



Nice to see ya!!


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:


> Nice to see ya!!



Methinks I'll just sneak back to where I came from...but nice to see you, too..


----------



## The ClayTaurus

glockmail said:


> 1. No, just you. As you were the only one to mention it.
> 2. And lookie here- more proof!


Trust me; I'm anything but jealous of you.





glockmail said:


> By the way, along with being well educated, hard working, and smart enough to accumulate wealth instead of pissing it away on toys and smokes, I'm also excruciatingly handsome and athletic!
> 
> All of which works to make your life just miserable. After all, there is only so much wealth, good looks, and athleticism to go around!


This was never about anything making me miserable; this was about you being a prick. This was about you _needing_ others to covet what you have to validate your lifestyle and feel good about yourself.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:


> Methinks I'll just sneak back to where I came from...but nice to see you, too..


Aren't you snowed in yet? Punk?


----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:


> Nice to see ya!!





The ClayTaurus said:


> Aren't you snowed in yet? Punk?



I live in Wisconsin, puppy.  We don't get snowed in.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Shattered said:


> I live in Wisconsin, puppy.  We don't get snowed in.


Oh yeah it's a tropical paradise 

How's life? Where ya been and junk?


----------



## Shattered

The ClayTaurus said:


> Oh yeah it's a tropical paradise
> 
> How's life? Where ya been and junk?



Workin, stayin outta trouble, baking, and other such girly shit.


----------



## Kagom

dilloduck said:


> Do you wear lipstick?


Ew, no.  I"m not into cross-dressing or drag.


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> Trust me; I'm anything but jealous of you.This was never about anything making me miserable; this was about you being a prick. This was about you _needing_ others to covet what you have to validate your lifestyle and feel good about yourself.



No, this is about you wanting to be dominant, by being the protector of the little boy. I suspect you're trying to make up for some _little_ problem, more than likely. How ironic that you use the word _prick _to describe this situation.


----------



## Nienna

Pale Rider said:


> For some odd reason, I pictured you with blonde hair kag, and older looking. You look like you're 14.



I pictured him blond, too!


----------



## Kagom

Pale Rider said:


> Me either. He could easily pass for a little girl.


Only because I shaved.  If I don't shave, I have a completely different look.


----------



## Kagom

Pale Rider said:


> For some odd reason, I pictured you with blonde hair kag, and older looking. You look like you're 14.


That's why I hate shaving.  I do it for work and work only.


----------



## Bonnie

Kagom said:


> Ew, no.  I"m not into cross-dressing or drag.



I think men that wear a little makeup sometimes is kind of sexy.  Especially black nails and eyeliner.  No accounting for taste I suppose


----------



## jillian

Bonnie said:


> I think men that wear a little makeup sometimes is kind of sexy.  Especially black nails and eyeliner.  No accounting for taste I suppose



Gotta be the right kinda guy, though. I'm kind of partial to Billie Joe Armstrong.


----------



## Abbey Normal

jillian said:


> Gotta be the right kinda guy, though. I'm kind of partial to Billie Joe Armstrong.



Or:


----------



## 007

Kagom said:


> Only because I shaved.  If I don't shave, I have a completely different look.



Sure you would. You'd look like a little girl with wiskers...


----------



## jillian

Abbey Normal said:


> Or:



Heh! Frankie did have a way with eye shadow. ;o)

I see you shiver with antici (SAY IT!!) pation


----------



## Kagom

Pale Rider said:


> Sure you would. You'd look like a little girl with wiskers...


Okay, that does it, I'm gonna grow out the bear and stach and prove you wrong!


----------



## Kagom

Bonnie said:


> I think men that wear a little makeup sometimes is kind of sexy.  Especially black nails and eyeliner.  No accounting for taste I suppose


The emo look 

I only wear make-up when I'm in a show.  Only because they tell us to.


----------



## dmp

Kagom said:


> The emo look
> 
> I only wear make-up when I'm in a show.  Only because they tell us to.



I just threw up a little bit, in my mouth...ew


----------



## Kagom

dmp said:


> I just threw up a little bit, in my mouth...ew


Theater shows.  Not burlesque or whatever other drag/cross-dressing shows are around.  I was forced to "doll up" for the school production of Our Town.


----------



## manu1959

Kagom said:


> Theater shows.  Not burlesque or whatever other drag/cross-dressing shows are around.  I was forced to "doll up" for the school production of Our Town.



the straight crowd never gets live actors and make up.....just not secure in which team they play for i guess


----------



## The ClayTaurus

glockmail said:


> No, this is about you wanting to be dominant, by being the protector of the little boy. I suspect you're trying to make up for some _little_ problem, more than likely. How ironic that you use the word _prick _to describe this situation.


Yes. Penile envy. That's what this is about.

You admit you needlessly attacked someone, and I'll admit I stood up for them. The identity of the person is irrelevant to my behavior.


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> Yes. Penile envy. That's what this is about.
> 
> ....


 :lightbulb: Maybe you should try one of those pumps. Or get a short girlfriend. :girl_hug:


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Or:



You read my mind?  If I had a dime for every time someone said I was a lesbian because I like men with long hair and or the occasional makeup I'd be rolling in dough.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

glockmail said:


> :lightbulb: Maybe you should try one of those pumps. Or get a short girlfriend. :girl_hug:


Your wife liked it just fine


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:


> You read my mind?  If I had a dime for every time someone said I was a lesbian because I like men with long hair and or the occasional makeup I'd be rolling in dough.




i am a lesbian trapped in a man's body....:69:


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:


> i am a lesbian trapped in a man's body....:69:



Indeed you are


----------



## glockmail

The ClayTaurus said:


> Your wife liked it just fine



Dream on. Its good for a young man to have dreams. But youll have to settle for a ho or your hand.

I see that you are scraping the barrel for insults due to your complete lack of imagination and class. What's next, an insult to my mother?:thumbs_down: 

And my wife would cut your puny wee wee off in a New York second, Stubby.


----------



## Nienna

Let's post pictures of our Christmas or other holiday decorations.  Here's our living room...


----------



## glockmail

Nienna said:


> Let's post pictures of our Christmas or other holiday decorations.  Here's our living room...


 I tried doing that before, only to get blasted by an immature poster who thought I was showing off. 

Your place looks beautiful. Merry Christmas!


----------



## misterblu

glockmail said:


> I tried doing that before, only to get blasted by an immature poster who thought I was showing off.
> 
> Your place looks beautiful. Merry Christmas!



Interesting way to show your *interior* Christmas decorations.  I had to zoom in to see the tree.


----------



## Nienna

glockmail said:


> I tried doing that before, only to get blasted by an immature poster who thought I was showing off.
> 
> Your place looks beautiful. Merry Christmas!



Thanks! As does your house... I REALLY miss living in the woods. There's such a peace in trees. 

Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## dmp

Nienna said:


> Let's post pictures of our Christmas or other holiday decorations.  Here's our living room...



Did you buy that mirror at Costco? We have one VERY similiar, but more silver color to the frame.


----------



## dmp

You can kinda see my tree, thru the viewfinder:


----------



## glockmail

misterblu said:


> Interesting way to show your *interior* Christmas decorations.  I had to zoom in to see the tree.



Perhaps because I was showing from the exterior?


----------



## glockmail

misterblu said:


> Yeah...Oh-kay-then.  See, when I want to take a photograph of something, I try to make it the subject of the photo.  IOW, if 'Christmas Decorations' is supposed to be the subject of that photo, you've failed miserably.  The only visible Christmas decoration in that photo is the Christmas tree, *inside *the house, and it takes careful scrutiny to even determine that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the subject of your photo was 'My Very Nice Weekend House', you'd have done splendidly.



Actually the subject was as captioned: "Ready for Christmas; all we need is snow." Not much chance of snow on the inside.  

You and Cl_Taurus butt buddies or something?


----------



## dmp

glockmail said:


> Actually the subject was as captioned: "Ready for Christmas; all we need is snow." Not much chance of snow on the inside.
> 
> You and Cl_Taurus butt buddies or something?



Back to your corners - everyone.


----------



## Nienna

dmp said:


> Did you buy that mirror at Costco? We have one VERY similiar, but more silver color to the frame.



I think it was at Sam's Club.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

glock.  who's the hot chick getting snaked?


----------



## glockmail

rtwngAvngr said:


> glock.  who's the hot chick getting snaked?


 No idea. But she's got a great pair of muscular thighs. Got to in order to lean over like that.:thumbs_up:


----------



## Abbey Normal

Nienna said:


> Let's post pictures of our Christmas or other holiday decorations.  Here's our living room...



Very pretty, J. The lights on your tree look beautiful! 


lf I ever get mine decorated, I'll try to post it.

P.S. Your house is way too clean and organized for a 4-kidlet home!


----------



## Nienna

Abbey Normal said:


> Very pretty, J. The lights on your tree look beautiful!
> 
> 
> lf I ever get mine decorated, I'll try to post it.
> 
> P.S. Your house is way too clean and organized for a 4-kidlet home!



LOL! Abbey, you only saw ONE room! 

But, thank you, and I'd love to see your decor, too!


----------



## glockmail

Just in the mood to piss off Clay...


----------



## Nienna

glockmail said:


> Just in the mood to piss off Clay...



Very nice.


----------



## glockmail

Thanks. Just finished the shutters about 2 hours ago.


----------



## dmp

glockmail said:


> Just in the mood to piss off Clay...



? why would that piss off clay?


----------



## Abbey Normal

glockmail said:


> Just in the mood to piss off Clay...



Nice Christmas decorations!


----------



## Nienna

misterblu said:


> Yeah...Oh-kay-then.  See, when I want to take a photograph of something, I try to make it the subject of the photo.  IOW, if 'Christmas Decorations' is supposed to be the subject of that photo, you've failed miserably.  The only visible Christmas decoration in that photo is the Christmas tree, *inside *the house, and it takes careful scrutiny to even determine that much.



Just for the record... he's a *guy*. I think my husband would have considered that house "decorated" with the tree in the window.


----------



## sitarro

glockmail said:


> Ready for Christmas; all we need is snow.



Great place glock, the site is beautiful. Looks like a perfect place for target practice off of the deck.


----------



## Annie

glockmail said:


> Ready for Christmas; all we need is snow.



Nearly crying here, that looks so like my parent's summer home, when we were kids. Wow, the hours of fun!


----------



## glockmail

dmp said:


> ? why would that piss off clay?


 See post 188.


----------



## glockmail

Abbey Normal said:


> Nice Christmas decorations!


 Thanks. And the wattage is very low. I did grow up during the "energy crisis" years.


----------



## glockmail

sitarro said:


> Great place glock, the site is beautiful. Looks like a perfect place for target practice off of the deck.


 Actually, we have a little air rifle range _below _the deck.


----------



## glockmail

Kathianne said:


> Nearly crying here, that looks so like my parent's summer home, when we were kids. Wow, the hours of fun!


 My grandfather had a place in the woods. Us kids would hike for hours, up to the lake, or to the summit. A little place in the woods is such a nice place to make family memories.

Here we mountain bike, ski, hike, and watch DVDs of old TV shows: Dan'l Boone, Red Skelton. And watch old war movies.


----------



## Nienna

My husband & Me... He just LOVES having his picture taken!


----------



## Mr. P

Nienna said:


> My husband & Me... He just LOVES having his picture taken!



Take him to the Doc! Any guy having his pic taken with a DOLL like you should be grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## shepherdboy

Templars in the Holy Land.


----------



## Nienna

shepherdboy said:


> Templars in the Holy Land.



cool!


----------



## Mr. P

Nienna said:


> cool!



Hey! I called you a Doll! Damnit. :Insert BIG GRIN:


----------



## Nienna

Mr. P said:


> Hey! I called you a Doll! Damnit. :Insert BIG GRIN:



Sorry Mr P! Of course I appreciate the compliment! And you are a sweetie!


----------



## dilloduck

Our Red Cross mascot, Tiny


----------



## Nienna

dilloduck said:


> Our Red Cross mascot, Toiny



cute dog. I like the geraniums, too.


----------



## dilloduck

Nienna said:


> cute dog. I like the geraniums, too.



The dang thing is a horse and only 9 months old. He can eat straight off a kitchen counter without lifting a leg.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

The usual after dinner nap...


----------



## glockmail

Mr. P said:


> Take him to the Doc! Any guy having his pic taken with a DOLL like you should be grinning from ear to ear!


It looks like he knows he got the better end of the deal!


----------



## glockmail

dilloduck said:


> The dang thing is a horse and only 9 months old. He can eat straight off a kitchen counter without lifting a leg.


 Good thing he doesn't lift his leg in the kitchen!


----------



## Nienna

Jimmyeatworld said:


> The usual after dinner nap...



Awwww.


----------



## 90K

Jimmyeatworld said:


> The usual after dinner nap...



So I take it those cats have grown up together?  Really cute picture.


----------



## ekrem

dilloduck said:


> Our Red Cross mascot, Tiny



Nice dog.
Mine is that baby Kangal, called Cimen.





Kangal are the ultimate dogs.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

90K said:


> So I take it those cats have grown up together?  Really cute picture.



Yep. Came from the same litter. There's a third, but she's a little anti-social. And as you can see, I never feed them.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

canavar said:


> Nice dog.
> Mine is that baby Kangal, called Cimen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangal are the ultimate dogs.



Look at those paws. That's gonna be a big dog when it gets older.


----------



## Kagom

I have neckbeard powers! >=O


----------



## Annie

Kagom said:


> I have neckbeard powers! >=O



My son has longer hair and whiskers! Both of you should visit the stylist!


----------



## Kagom

Kathianne said:


> My son has longer hair and whiskers! Both of you should visit the stylist!


I'm going to shave probably tomorrow.  As for the hair, well, I like my hair long.


----------



## Annie

Kagom said:


> I'm going to shave probably tomorrow.  As for the hair, well, I like my hair long.



On the long hair, so says the girls for my son. *sigh* His as I said is longer, not too mention curly, so it's afro time.


----------



## glockmail

My hair was longer, when I had it, so enjoy it whilst youve got it. But you really need to shave- it looks adolescent.


----------



## Annie

glockmail said:


> My hair was longer, when I had it, so enjoy it whilst youve got it. But you really need to shave- it looks adolescent.



My brother had hair like my son's, we laugh a lot at his graduation pic. Nothing like a skinny white guy with a huge afro!


----------



## Kagom

glockmail said:


> My hair was longer, when I had it, so enjoy it whilst youve got it. But you really need to shave- it looks adolescent.


But then I look like I'm 14 after I shave. ;-;


----------



## glockmail

Kagom said:


> But then I look like I'm 14 after I shave. ;-;


 Better than looking like a dirty 14 year old.


----------



## glockmail

The boy and me last weekend....


----------



## shepherdboy

Anyone up for a ride?


----------



## sitarro

glockmail said:


> The boy and me last weekend....



I'm guessing from the protective gear some rather harsh runs down the slope? Where was it that you guys went to.


----------



## sitarro

shepherdboy said:


> Anyone up for a ride?



Tell me those guys aren't getting ready to jump that eggbeater on the deck of a carrier for some XGames competition.


----------



## sitarro

shepherdboy said:


> Anyone up for a ride?



Details sheperd! What type of skooters, size engine, what is the unit over the tank or is it a huge tank, where are they going? Great looking gear for sure.


----------



## glockmail

shepherdboy said:


> Anyone up for a ride?


 That's awsome. Imagine when that thing lans and 15 guys come storming out on dirt bikes. That sight alone would make an enemy crap his drawers.


----------



## glockmail

sitarro said:


> I'm guessing from the protective gear some rather harsh runs down the slope? Where was it that you guys went to.


My son races slalom and giant slalom so needs the chin bar and full coverage helmet. He's used to the bar so leave it on, which makes me happy since I finished paying for his braces. I wear a full coverage as well as I'm an agressive skier and used to that type from my motorcycle days.


----------



## sitarro

glockmail said:


> My son races slalom and giant slalom so needs the chin bar and full coverage helmet. He's used to the bar so leave it on, which makes me happy since I finished paying for his braces. I wear a full coverage as well as I'm an agressive skier and used to that type from my motorcycle days.



I'm surprised that helmets aren't worn more on the slopes......for most "couple times a year" skiers it can be a pretty brutal day. I won't ride my mountain bike a block without my gloves and helmet.


----------



## glockmail

sitarro said:


> I'm surprised that helmets aren't worn more on the slopes......for most "couple times a year" skiers it can be a pretty brutal day. I won't ride my mountain bike a block without my gloves and helmet.


IMO you're a fool not to wear one. We've clocked ourselves (using portable GPS) doing 44mph at times. Rocks and trees come at you pretty fast if you catch an edge.


----------



## red states rule

Here are some of my babies


----------



## glockmail

The wife always says that if you have more than two cats, you are certifiable!


----------



## red states rule

glockmail said:


> The wife always says that if you have more than two cats, you are certifiable!



I have seven. What does that make me?

Here are some of the others


----------



## glockmail

red states rule said:


> I have seven. What does that make me?
> 
> Here are some of the others


 Beyond certifiable. I hope that you don't stroke out some day. They _will _ eat you alive when their food runs out. 

Seriously.


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> I have seven. What does that make me?
> 
> Here are some of the others



Aww!!!  The second one looks like my Ratt..  Only a face a mother could love..


----------



## red states rule

I am such a sucker for a stray cat

Here are some more of my babies


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> I am such a sucker for a stray cat
> 
> Here are some more of my babies



Wow.. Marking differences are usually pretty drastic, but those two could be outta the same litter..  How old is she?

Mine was abandoned at birth, and raised by a petstore, but kept in with a litter of sick kittens she wasn't part of.. Walked in to the store, heard this screaming, went back, and found her smooshed against the side of the glass, trying to get as far away from those "other cats" as possible yelling "Get me the f*ck outta here!"..

...and to think we only went in for a toy for the other cat, and I got lectured about how we're NOT leaving with "another damned pet"...


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Wow.. Marking differences are usually pretty drastic, but those two could be outta the same litter..  How old is she?
> 
> Mine was abandoned at birth, and raised by a petstore, but kept in with a litter of sick kittens she wasn't part of.. Walked in to the store, heard this screaming, went back, and found her smooshed against the side of the glass, trying to get as far away from those "other cats" as possible yelling "Get me the f*ck outta here!"..
> 
> ...and to think we only went in for a toy for the other cat, and I got lectured about how we're NOT leaving with "another damned pet"...





Her name is Gretel. I found her and her brother (Hanzel) in the middle of the road just sitting there. I pulled over and called them , they came to me, and I was hooked. They are both a little over one year old


Here is Hanzel, Pumpkin, and Munchkin


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> Her name is Gretel. I found her and her brother (Hanzel) in the middle of the road just sitting there. I pulled over and called them , they came to me, and I was hooked. They are both a little over one year old
> 
> 
> Here is Hanzel, Pumpkin, and Munchkin



Mine just turned 16 in Feb.  She was 4 weeks old when we got her.. She's getting old, and bitchy... *SIGH*  Strangest personality quirks of any cat I've ever had.. If I'm lucky, she'll outlive me, since I don't think I could stand to lose that one.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Mine just turned 16 in Feb.  She was 4 weeks old when we got her.. She's getting old, and bitchy... *SIGH*  Strangest personality quirks of any cat I've ever had.. If I'm lucky, she'll outlive me, since I don't think I could stand to lose that one.



I know the feeling. I ove all of them but Muchkin is my favorite. 14 pounds of pure love. All she wants is to have attention. She has a purr as lound as an outboard motor. When she goes I will have to have alot of meds


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> I know the feeling. I ove all of them but Muchkin is my favorite. 14 pounds of pure love. All she wants is to have attention. She has a purr as lound as an outboard motor. When she goes I will have to have alot of meds



About the same size as Ratt..between 14 and 16lbs.  Too late for a diet now..   She purrs so loud I used to call her Crunch & Munch cuz if you weren't petting her while she was purring, she'd bite you.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> About the same size as Ratt..between 14 and 16lbs.  Too late for a diet now..   She purrs so loud I used to call her Crunch & Munch cuz if you weren't petting her while she was purring, she'd bite you.



All of them have different personalities. Muchkin and her Mom Callie never get into anything. Hanzel like to chew on everything (including the curtains) Gretel is somewhat independent and wants attention every once and awhile. Spitfire and Pumpkin are pure hell on paws. Getting into things and knocking things over. Cleo is Ms Prim and Proper. Brandy is a very timid cat


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> All of them have different personalities. Muchkin and her Mom Callie never get into anything. Hanzel like to chew on everything (including the curtains) Gretel is somewhat independent and wants attention every once and awhile. Spitfire and Pumpkin are pure hell on paws. Getting into things and knocking things over. Cleo is Ms Prim and Proper. Brandy is a very timid cat



I think Skittles (the gray one that "yawns") fits the hell on paws definition.  I "lost" a very large white tiger statue to her "antics", this is what she thought of my Christmas tree...Home Sweet Home... and there's nothing she won't stick her teeth into.  She's got an uncanny fondness for fresh mushrooms, onion peels, and banana peels, as well as dried cranberries, and she *earned* the name Skittles...


----------



## red states rule

She look like a real problem child. Cats are wonderful perts no matter what


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> She look like a real problem child. Cats are wonderful perts no matter what




Which is precisely why we allow them to live, even after wanting to tear their ears off.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Which is precisely why we allow them to live, even after wanting to tear their ears off.



With eight cats - been there and done that. I have a Queen size bed and I still sleep on the edge. Try sharing a bed with eight cats who demand the maximum amonut of space possible


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> With eight cats - been there and done that. I have a Queen size bed and I still sleep on the edge. Try sharing a bed with eight cats who demand the maximum amonut of space possible



You kidding?  I can't get my way with just 2.


----------



## Shattered

And did you ever notice how if WE want to be somewhere, but the cats already there, we won't even dump them off?  We leave them, and go somewhere ELSE?

Ugh.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> And did you ever notice how if WE want to be somewhere, but the cats already there, we won't even dump them off?  We leave them, and go somewhere ELSE?
> 
> Ugh.



That is true.  I ahve gotten many a dirty look from them when I move them.


----------



## glockmail

Shattered said:


> And did you ever notice how if WE want to be somewhere, but the cats already there, we won't even dump them off?  We leave them, and go somewhere ELSE?
> 
> Ugh.


  Sorry, not me. I rule my roost. Cuz I pay the rent, not them.


----------



## Shattered

glockmail said:


> Sorry, not me. I rule my roost. Cuz I pay the rent, not them.



Then you're not a cat person, and only have them because someone else made you.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Then you're not a cat person, and only have them because someone else made you.



Cats rule here. This is their house and they let me live here


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> Cats rule here. This is their house and they let me live here



So long as you remember to feed them.  Tho, if I forget for a couple hours, Ratt knows how to open doors, and Skittles has become quite adept at carrying bags.


----------



## glockmail

Shattered said:


> Then you're not a cat person, and only have them because someone else made you.



Actually I like cats a lot, I just insist on being the A dog with them, as well as with my dog. I got my first cat as an adult about 20 years ago from a farmer who had dozens in a cow barn. My second was a kiteen taken from a ferrel mom when he was a week old. He was the greates cat ever, and we moved him from Upstate NY to here. My current cat was a ferrel taken about 6 weeks old from a railroad station.

Cats are psychologically similar to tigers and you have to treat then that way. My earlier comment that thaey would eat you if they ran out of food and you were stroked out is true.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> So long as you remember to feed them.  Tho, if I forget for a couple hours, Ratt knows how to open doors, and Skittles has become quite adept at carrying bags.



Everytime I walk into the kitchen they follwo me. I have a double sided dish filed with dry food, a huge stainless stele bowl of water, and a plate with two cans of wet food - and they still act like they are dying of hunger


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> Everytime I walk into the kitchen they follwo me. I have a double sided dish filed with dry food, a huge stainless stele bowl of water, and a plate with two cans of wet food - and they still act like they are dying of hunger



Uh huh.  And much like Ratt, they LOOK like they're dying of hunger, too..


----------



## glockmail

red states rule said:


> Everytime I walk into the kitchen they follwo me. I have a double sided dish filed with dry food, a huge stainless stele bowl of water, and a plate with two cans of wet food - and they still act like they are dying of hunger


 They want your food. My dog is the same way. Cat used to be, but hates the dog too much to go in the kitchen.


----------



## red states rule

glockmail said:


> They want your food. My dog is the same way. Cat used to be, but hates the dog too much to go in the kitchen.



My cats will eat nearly anything. People and cat food


----------



## Shattered

glockmail said:


> They want your food. My dog is the same way. Cat used to be, but hates the dog too much to go in the kitchen.



Now, see..  Skittles would just eat the dog.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Now, see..  Skittles would just eat the dog.



My eight cats would hang him up in Christmas lights like the gremlins did the movie


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> My eight cats would hang him up in Christmas lights like the gremlins did the movie



In her defense, Skittles is kinda little, so it would just work better if she ate him.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> In her defense, Skittles is kinda little, so it would just work better if she ate him.





No way. If the cats ate him then that would be the end of it.


----------



## glockmail

Shattered said:


> Now, see..  Skittles would just eat the dog.


----------



## red states rule

glockmail said:


>



For my eight, this would be a great snack


----------



## Shattered

glockmail said:


>



Cute and adorable - especially that face..

But...lunch, if the dog doesn't stay outta the cats way.


----------



## glockmail

Shattered said:


> Cute and adorable - especially that face..
> 
> But...lunch, if the dog doesn't stay outta the cats way.


  When I got her she was 15 months old and weighed 17 pounds. They had to keep her in a covered cage at the pound because she would jump out outhewise. She gained 3 pounds in the first week.

My second cat (earlier post) had long since died. When we moved him from NY he was demoted from King to Prince, due to a 15# monster cat next door here. My dog took revenge on that and chased the Monster up a tree her first week....

She's a rat terrier mix, sweet as can be with humans, but has an instinct to chase furry animals, including a bear once!

She does not get along with Cat#3. Its just not in her genes.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Uh huh.  And much like Ratt, they LOOK like they're dying of hunger, too..



These cats can out away the food


----------



## Shattered

This is what we looked like a week ago:





Now, I can finally see my car. It's melting!!!





Soon, I will need


----------



## red states rule

Looks like global warming is finally arriving. We had 5 inches of snow last week now not a trace on the ground


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> Looks like global warming is finally arriving. We had 5 inches of snow last week now not a trace on the ground



5"??  That's barely worth pulling the shovel out for.  We got 20" in 2 days, and then 2-3" more per day for 4 days after that..

I'm SO done with this shit now.  But it's almost 50 degrees out, so.. *happydance*


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:


> 5"??  That's barely worth pulling the shovel out for.  We got 20" in 2 days, and then 2-3" more per day for 4 days after that..
> 
> I'm SO done with this shit now.  But it's almost 50 degrees out, so.. *happydance*



Shattered--you getting way too many inches !!!!!


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> 5"??  That's barely worth pulling the shovel out for.  We got 20" in 2 days, and then 2-3" more per day for 4 days after that..
> 
> I'm SO done with this shit now.  But it's almost 50 degrees out, so.. *happydance*



20" in two days and the liberal media is lecturing us about global warming

I am ready for warmer temps as well. Tell you what - lets grap some aerosol cans, point them toward the sky, and punch a big hole in the ozone and let some damn heat through


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> 20" in two days and the liberal media is lecturing us about global warming
> 
> I am ready for warmer temps as well. Tell you what - lets grap some aerosol cans, point them toward the sky, and punch a big hole in the ozone and let some damn heat through



Welcome to winter in Wisconsin.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Welcome to winter in Wisconsin.



I thought the Earth was heating up? You mean you are not sunning yourself on the beach yet?


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> I thought the Earth was heating up? You mean you are not sunning yourself on the beach yet?



What beach?  We don't have anything that qualifies as a beach.  Even Lake Michigan is gross.


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> What beach?  We don't have anything that qualifies as a beach.  Even Lake Michigan is gross.



Well, you have not been getting a tan in your back yard? Remember, we are all being cooked in the oven created by Pres Buhs, and evil companies


----------



## Shattered

red states rule said:


> Well, you have not been getting a tan in your back yard? Remember, we are all being cooked in the oven created by Pres Buhs, and evil companies



Who's got time for a tan?  I'm too busy busting my ass to get my greedy little hands on as much money as humanly possible.

(redheads don't tan anyway)


----------



## red states rule

Shattered said:


> Who's got time for a tan?  I'm too busy busting my ass to get my greedy little hands on as much money as humanly possible.
> 
> (redheads don't tan anyway)



My kind of girl. A spitfire female capitalist!!!

You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## sitarro

Shattered said:


> 5"??  That's barely worth pulling the shovel out for.  We got 20" in 2 days, and then 2-3" more per day for 4 days after that..
> 
> I'm SO done with this shit now.  But it's almost 50 degrees out, so.. *happydance*



I'll trade places with you, it's getting downright hot here damn it........


----------



## Shattered

sitarro said:


> I'll trade places with you, it's getting downright hot here damn it........



You can't rile me anymore.  We're only going to get warmer from here on...


----------



## red states rule

Before and after pics

Here is Spitfire when I found him on my deck and now after he has enjoyed the good life


----------



## Paul Revere

Poor cat, lucky it wasn't blue.


----------



## Paul Revere

The thing that hit the Pentagon:






It is spewing white exhaust above the right hand orange cone and it is above the parkinglot ticket dispenser.


----------



## Puddles

My incredibly adorable niece in my avatar...of course I'm biased but I'm sure you'll agree


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Pale Rider said:


> My partner... Buttons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest weapon acquisition....]



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

so cute i love cats


----------



## actsnoblemartin

who;s the preety kitty


----------



## red states rule

Here are some REAL pretty cats


----------



## actsnoblemartin

)))


----------



## red states rule

actsnoblemartin said:


> )))



They are adorable and spoiled rotten


----------



## actsnoblemartin

awww, i wanna ive um a hug, and pet them


----------



## red states rule

actsnoblemartin said:


> awww, i wanna ive um a hug, and pet them



They would be mnore then happy to let you


----------



## Care4all

wild turkey


----------



## Said1

Care4all said:


> wild turkey



I was wondering where he got to! Send him back up to Ottawa, we'll be dinning on him come October.


----------



## Gunny

Said1 said:


> I was wondering where he got to! Send him back up to Ottawa, we'll be dinning on him come October.



You sure that isn't my "misplaced" bottle of Wild Turkey?


----------



## Care4all

my daily view...out front of the Cottage....black dots in the meadow are also wild turkeys.


----------



## Said1

GunnyL said:


> You sure that isn't my "misplaced" bottle of Wild Turkey?



Bottle, bird. Whatever. I'd be thankfull for both.......Thanksgiving is in October here.


----------



## manu1959

sweet.........
north east?



Care4all said:


> my daily view...out front of the Cottage....black dots in the meadow are also wild turkeys.


----------

